
Show HN: OmniDB – Open Source Web Tool for Database Management and Conversion - wind39
http://omnidb.com.br
======
ssahoo
Looks like a great alternative to SQLPad and phpMyadmin. Asp.net turns off the
excitement somehow.

[http://rickbergfalk.github.io/sqlpad/](http://rickbergfalk.github.io/sqlpad/)
[https://www.phpmyadmin.net/](https://www.phpmyadmin.net/)

------
mrmondo
What exactly makes this 'lightweight' as described? Are there some metrics to
back this up? I.e. How much memory cold, querying and modifying a database,
how many different languages / technologies does it utilise? How large is the
install? Etc...

